# Import rotary tables



## Tim_Eickschen (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm sure this has been discussed before but I'll bring it up again. I'm just getting into this hobby and I'm interested in  purchasing a 6 inch rotary table. Looking on eBay you can find several for just over $200 from India. For a person who is on a budget and can't afford a $500+ rotary table, how are these imports for for someone who will be making basic model steam and gas engines. Like I said, I'm just getting in to this hobby. Looking for someone who has worked with the cheep imports. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 15, 2018)

Tim,

FWIW, I bought a six-inch rotary table a few years ago. As far as I can tell, it was made somewhere in eastern europe. It had some tight spots and a little backlash in the gears, and the scale engraving was crude. I can't remember what the price was, but I know it was below $400.00. (Including a set of indexing plates.) I wanted a better one, but the budget was needed for other items. For the fraction of my shop time I need a rotary table, I considered the poor quality, low price workable.

For me, the price/quality issue was being compared to my other choices (then) of a smaller, higher-quality RT or a home-made one, or some improvised way to accomplish the machining task I needed done at the time. Do I wish a went for a better one, of course. Am I sorry I bought it, No. I have cut curved housings and slots, machined round things that couldn't be done on my mini-lathe, and cut gears and simple cams.

I worked on it several times, just like the mini-lathe, to make it better:

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/adding-to-my-rotary-table.10241/#post-210665

I also disassembled and turned the shaft down to help clean up the tight spots, as first described by Chuck Fellows. I can not find that post to provide a link.

I also bought a 4-inch rotary table from Grizzly a while back with the intent of making it indexable via stepper motor and arduino control, but that project did not work out and the table itself is just too hard to use: Another future project to sort out.

Bottom Line: You have to decide for yourself what you are willing to put up with for a lower cost or find the budget for higher quality.

--ShopShoe


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Tim,

I have a 6" inch "Vertex" RT and have seen a number of copies of it on the web.  In general you get what you pay for !  The cheap Indian ones are not too bad, but really you need to strip them right down clean and de-burr them, carefully lubricate and reassemble, then adjust them properly. 

I've done this for a couple of people that bought the very cheap Indian ones.  In each case the grease that was used was like very thick treacle, set solid in some places requiring a gentle heating to soften it so it could be washed away.  They all had sharp burrs that needed removing, including the Vertex.  Some tight spots on the spindle were due to dings on them.  The table clamps left something to be desired and decent cap screws would also help there.

But at the end of the day, they work fine.


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 15, 2018)

Well over 25 years ago I purchased an original Vertex 6" table, with the 4 t-slots, unlike the modern ones which usually have only 3.

It has served me really well over the years until a few years ago when I converted it over to Divisionmaster control. The best thing I ever did, but I did make sure that on reassembly, I made sure that every little bit of backlash was removed and it's fwds/bkwards rotation is absolutely spot on. No sign of wear at all on the insides.

I also have a couple of Vertex dividing heads, BS-O's, and they seem to be just as well made (one will eventually be converted to DM control.
The good quality ones from Arc Euro are also worth a good look (also supplied by LMS)

https://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Workholding/Rotary-Tables/6-Rotary-Table-and-Acessories

I have already done one DM conversion on a 4" one for a friend and it was made and assembled really well from the beginning, in fact I have also bought myself one for conversion because I was so impressed with them.

John


----------



## bazmak (Oct 15, 2018)

Like Barons advise.Short and to the point.True with most cheaper import tooling
Not perfect but can be improved.Ours is a hobby so don't get much use.They would be no good
in a large production workshop environment


----------



## john_reese (Oct 16, 2018)

A couple years ago I purchased a used 9" rotary for about $200.  Watch for a good used rotary table.  When considering what size rotary to buy keep in mind that you need to allow space for clamps.  Btw, avoid Palmgren rotary tables.


----------



## plipoma (Oct 17, 2018)

Tim_Eickschen said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been discussed before but I'll bring it up again. I'm just getting into this hobby and I'm interested in  purchasing a 6 inch rotary table. Looking on eBay you can find several for just over $200 from India. For a person who is on a budget and can't afford a $500+ rotary table, how are these imports for for someone who will be making basic model steam and gas engines. Like I said, I'm just getting in to this hobby. Looking for someone who has worked with the cheep imports. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## plipoma (Oct 17, 2018)

Years ago I purchased a 4" rotary table made in India, it was junk, I had to return it. I think maybe Phase II may make one! Most of Phase II stuff is good, I've had good luck with their stuff and price is not too bad.


----------



## CFLBob (Oct 17, 2018)

I bought a 6" RDX rotary table from these guys and I'm pretty happy with it at this price point.  Pretty sure it's Chinesium.  It's under CNC control like the rest of my system, and I measured backlash at 2 micro steps of the motor.  The basic motor is 1.8 degrees per step, but I'm 1/8 microstepping it, so the 2 steps I measured are roughly 1/4 or that, or  0.45 degree.  

There are ways to improve a rotary table you have, but I've been able to live with this as it is.


----------



## coulsea (Oct 17, 2018)

I bought a cheap 75mm rotary table and it was a good turning table but useless for indexing. I did get a lot of use out of it for a couple of years by making a plate with indexing holes that mounted underneath the workpiece. by buying the first one I was convinced that it is an essential bit of gear (for me), I now have a 6 inch vertex and smile every time I use it. life is good.


----------



## CFLBob (Oct 17, 2018)

CFLBob said:


> The basic motor is 1.8 degrees per step, but I'm 1/8 microstepping it, so the 2 steps I measured are roughly 1/4 or that, or 0.45 degree.


Sorry, I had a short in the headset.  I forgot to convert for the table.  That 0.45 degrees is at the stepper motor shaft, but one full rotation of the motor only moves the table 4 degrees.   I measured .04 degrees at the table, by clamping a steel bar to it and moving the table.


----------



## reubenT (Oct 18, 2018)

A 4"  I got from Grizzly with 3 indexing plates was usable but not perfect,   the rotation was tighter on one side than the other.  When tight enough to not have lash on the loose side it's pretty stiff on the other.     But it wasn't so bad as to be unusable.  I tried Grizzly because I figured they would keep their quality a bit higher than the really cheap junk,  but found it wasn't perfect.     Since then I obtained a much larger old one as tooling addition to the milling machine I got from a friend,  and haven't tried it yet.  just one indexing plate so it won't have as many division choices.


----------



## Canobi (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi Tim

I run on a pretty small hobby budget and practically all the quality tooling that makes up my meagre home shop have been purchased inexpensively, albeit second hand.

Admittedly it can take some time for the thing your looking for to show up but they do come round and one of my best eBay scores to date is this gorgeous British made 7.1/2" precision rotary table:







I was amazed and very lucky to have won it for the bids starting price of £127, if anyone else had jumped in, I would have had to pass on it.

While it is a tad big for my mill and has slight cosmetic damage, I'm stoked to have snagged a table of such high calibre for so little, the equivalent new would probably cost as much as my entire home shop and is one of the most precise tools I own.


----------



## KarlH (Oct 18, 2018)

Depending on what you plan to do with it, here is an idea that is on my short list of things to make (not to be confused with my huge list of things to make.)

http://www.homews.co.uk/page462.html

It appears to be a very nice alternative for most of the things a hobbyist would need.
And the plans are free!

I received several of his (Harold Hall) books for my birthday, and have enjoyed them immensely. He works off the assumption that most of what you need, you can make. 

Karl


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 18, 2018)

One consideration should be to select a horizontal/vertical type if you plan to cut gears or any kind of flutes.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm on my third rotary table in two years. A 8" Soba. Comparing to the two others it is in another league. It is big for my mill, but i now se its better to be on the bigger side. Very ruged. Got mine from  Chronos, with chuck, deviding plates and tail stock. Reasonable price.
I did make a new more acurate centering guide for the chuck making it way faster to take the chuck on and off. The original plate is just not a very clever solution.
Rudy


----------



## Tim_Eickschen (Oct 18, 2018)

Canobi said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> I run on a pretty small hobby budget and practically all the quality tooling that makes up my meagre home shop have been purchased inexpensively, albeit second hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Canobi. As of right now, I have not gotten into a predicament yet where I absolutely need a rotary table. I may just keep an eye out on eBay and see if anything pops up in my price range.


----------



## Tim_Eickschen (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks to all for the input so far.


----------



## terryp (Oct 20, 2018)

I found a six inch Yuasa for a bargain price a couple of years ago. Then found out why it was so inexpensive, it was full of water! Lots of heat and crude language but finally got it apart and working. It is horizontal/vertical, four slots, #2 Morse in the center. It does have some backlash. All in all the Yuasa has worked very well for me.


----------



## ignator (Oct 21, 2018)

Tim_Eickschen said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been discussed before but I'll bring it up again. I'm just getting into this hobby and I'm interested in  purchasing a 6 inch rotary table. Looking on eBay you can find several for just over $200 from India. For a person who is on a budget and can't afford a $500+ rotary table, how are these imports for for someone who will be making basic model steam and gas engines. Like I said, I'm just getting in to this hobby. Looking for someone who has worked with the cheep imports. Thanks for the imput.



Tim; I'll vouch for a Vertex brand. Search on eBay for VERTEX HV-6.
I found one that is lightly used, still in the original packaging for $240 with shipping. I have their 12 inch, and way too cheap 4 and 6 inch from India and China. You can also get a dividing plate set for this model. These are made in Taiwan, and are very good quality.


----------



## petertha (Oct 21, 2018)

I recall some discussion on another forum that some Ebay 'Vertex' branded RT's & vises had the familiar sticker all right, but were in fact lower quality & very likely from China in disguise. Not suggesting China is always bad, but in this particular case, they were not Vertex. Sometimes they are cheeky, like Mitutoya vs. Mitutoyo. Sometimes the intent is to deceive to the best of their ability. Its a heavy chunk of metal to return or sell in disgust, so worth some effort to check into beforehand. 

I did an Ebay search as suggested above & turned up this one. I have no experience with seller & not endorsing, but maybe its a lead for you to contact them directly & try & separate the real from the sketchy as they appear to also have other products in the line (more like a distributer?). Let us know what you end up getting in the end. Its a bit a of a minefield out there.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vertex-Hori...h=item285359263d:g:odoAAOSwFmxaexO~:rk:1:pf:0


----------

